# This is disturbing..rich bastard intentionally farts in my car and jokes about cleaning fee



## thedarkstar (Jan 1, 2015)

These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.

I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


You know where he lives, take a fat shit on his front porch. Problem solved. Leave your referral code tho


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


The rich view everyone else as less than human. That means your car may as well have been owned by a baboon.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> You know where he lives, take a fat shit on his front porch. Problem solved. Leave your referral code tho


If u wrong a rich person, police will be called and u might get shot. Best to Buber in your own toilet.

And join airbnb they have a toilet service where you can negotiate use of your toilet. I'd say charge by ass inch, if someone's ass is 18inches wide, you charge $18/min.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


....jeezz. Roll down your window and get over it. Consider yourself lucky that it was a fart. Pax are going to do a lot worse. A mustard stain doesn't smell, but it sure can stain.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


Laugh with him. Joke back, I don't know until I see if you blew a hole in my seat. Laugh some more. Then one star him after he gets out.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Best tactic, make sure you 1 Star him.. That way we won't have to deal with that garbage again.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Why didn't you just pull over and drop him off at the curb? Then laugh and say....sorry, my vehicle is out of service due to a loose asshole.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Exactly, your out, one star, I'll gladly take that one to teach someone a lesson.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah,, I might have said "Hey that was very uncool " then opened all the windows with a - "I hope you got a 5 dollar bill because if not, your ride ends right now"- I'm willing to let it go ,but its gonna cost ya"- -
No dough- out they go!- -(might as well try for a buck)
if they think your kiddin...tell them some BS about an UBER policy on rude passengers and find a safe spot to kick them out- This wasn't an accident,,this was foul assault done on purpose in your house- no ****in respect

But that's me> No rider intimidates the driver ,we hold the high hand..and we put up with enough without sophomoric nonsense like that.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

Classless. This really isn't a high paying enough gig to put up with that nonsense. Just because they are customers, doesn't give them the right to pull things like this. As an independent contractor, we can set the tone for what is or isn't ok in OUR vehicles.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Best tactic, make sure you 1 Star him.. That way we won't have to deal with that garbage again.


As far as I know this is only true for Lyft.
On Uber you will be matched with him no mater what the rating.


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

A lighter would have solved the situation. Boom


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

When i drove a cab, farters were a regular saturday night thing, I would tell them that there was a 2 fart policy, 1 was allowed but the second would get you thrown out. Generally people get the point, although one night three guys wanted to argue the point. they got out when i told them to and then i said to them, mate when you farted i swear i smelt something, and drove off.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


_If that happened to me ,I would have just one ripped myself. And said thanks I been holdn that. Whew!!!_


----------



## Mr Potato (Aug 26, 2014)

Everybody forgot about a hammer. Magic things happen when you have one


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> The rich view everyone else as less than human. That means your car may as well have been owned by a baboon.


I don't think the "rich" are much different than anyone else. There are rich a-holes and poor a-holes. I worked at a 5 Star hotel for 5 years; some were very generous (Roger Penske, Van Halen, Jim Irsay (Baltimore Colts Owner), some were very cheap (Caroline Kennedy, but she was at least nice; Ethan Hawke).

I had a father and grown daughter from Toronto that I picked up after a Ducks/Leafs game. One of them farted in the car, probably a couple times. Shit happens..although it is rude, I don't think anyone has died from it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

a quick roll down of a window would eleviate the problem while moving

and there's nothing to clean unless he had on shorts and sharted down his leg onto the seats,but a regular fart.......harmless......unless it kills you


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> The rich view everyone else as less than human. That means your car may as well have been owned by a baboon.


Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.

We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.

We really value your partnership and I see that you've had a lot of positive feedback recently, so I just wanted to send you a quick note to keep conversations as professional as possible in the future. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns, I'm happy to do what I can to help.

All the best,

*Amy*


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


I would have contacted uber after I had kicked him and his friend out of MY car. But since you where a coward and not a seasoned Taxi driver, you let the pax humiliate you. 
This is what you should do.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

These are the type dusche bags that we have to deal with.


----------



## sam tall (Jan 20, 2015)

Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.

We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.

We really value your partnership and I see that you've had a lot of positive feedback recently, so I just wanted to send you a quick note to keep conversations as professional as possible in the future. Let me know if you have any questions or concerns, I'm happy to do what I can to help.

All the best,

*Amy*


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Just pull over and grab your spray bottle of Fabreeze and give him a dose to clean up the smell, tell him that will be a $5.00 service fee payable in cash, then get beack in the seat and drive.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

sam tall said:


> Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.
> 
> We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.
> 
> ...


Just Stfu and drive. Stop trying to get laid.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

sam tall said:


> Amy here, Community Operations Manager at Uber. I wanted to reach out to you about some feedback we received about topics of conversation chosen during a trip that can make users feel uncomfortable and negatively impact your ratings. Casual conversations about business and sharing interest with the user is often the key to a good trip, but please keep the topics that you are discussing professional and non-controversial.
> 
> We received feedback that a conversation made a user uncomfortable. You discussed a friend's escort business and your interest in getting involved with this kind of business. This is a topic that might be uncomfortable or offensive to some users and may affect your ratings.
> 
> ...


You can drive illegally with your face buried in a phone map but talking about ***** for sale is immoral. OK.

Vehicular manslaughter = OK
****ed for a fee = not so good


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I'm really hoping he doesn't answer that question. He's in a lose/lose at this point.


Depends on diet. Vegan has no smell. Lacto-vegetarian smells like butter. Heavy beef and pork eaters have flies circling theirs.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> a quick roll down of a window would eleviate the problem while moving
> 
> and there's nothing to clean unless he had on shorts and sharted down his leg onto the seats,but a regular fart.......harmless......unless it kills you


You would think right?

I used to work for a construction company that built playgrounds. here is one in SF....

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.794...,19.2h,90t/data=!3m3!1e1!3m1!2e0?hl=en&dg=brw

You can find a better air shot of it on google. It's at Kearney @ Clay. That pagoda top was the first of it kind from that company. Anyway.....

I worked with a guy who would fart and it would just destroy the vehicle he was in. It was so bad I refused to drive with him to the jobs anymore. I took my motorcycle.

The straw that broke the camels nose was showed up to the job in the spare truck. We were down wind when he got out. It was bad. How bad was it? We parked the truck cross ways in the wind, down wind from where we were working. 5 hours later it was still fairly unbearable. It still stunk the next morning.

If people who are riding in my car can't conduct themselves with a certain level of courtesy then they can walk.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Depends on diet. Vegan has no smell. Lacto-vegetarian smells like butter. Heavy beef and pork eaters have flies circling theirs.


Bullshit. I know a vegan who can clear a burn ward. In fact most I inow can.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.


You are not getting Uber's corporate point of view. Your service is supposed to be cheaper than the city bus, and you as an Uber driver are supposed to be treated much worse than a bus driver. Uber on !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I would have said. "As long as it dosen't leak through your golden."


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> You are not getting Uber's corporate point of view. Your service is supposed to be cheaper than the city bus, and you as an Uber driver are supposed to be treated much worse than a bus driver. Uber on !


Funny....I've never heard anyone from Uner say that. In fact I have heard them say exactly opposite.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Your Mom's breath?
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Her breath smells like hot dog water.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Do what you want but....

Family members are usually off limits in forums and most places will ban you for attacking them.

Just say'n.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

Most family members are off limits in my life- never mind forums


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _If that happened to me ,I would have just one ripped myself. And said thanks I been holdn that. Whew!!!_


I can't do that. It's against the chemical weapons ban from the UN. I would have to go vacation in a European jail for a couple years.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I hate the phrase REACH OUT to you- -sounds like condescending BS
> and- I hate when I hear "We really value your partnership "- - who are we kidding?
> and - I hate "I'm happy to do what I can to help". --> only because ,You may have good intentions but What can you possible do to help?--,really?
> ...


What did she ever do to you?

Feel better about yourself yet?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

jackstraww said:


> Yes- I do- ,,thanks for your concern-


Thanks. Tells me all I need to know.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Farts happen, bad jokes happen, this shouldn't even be a topic.


----------



## Bethesda.UberXL (Aug 25, 2014)

don't be scared of these clowns! i am a full time LAW Enforcement officer and a part time bouncer, i am never scared to drop these idiots off in the middle of streets. One time a two idiots tried to fight me, all i can say is it was not their lucky day since we were in the same county that i am a cop in


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


"asses"? Darkstar, you are my hero.


----------



## hangarcat (Nov 2, 2014)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


You could "asses" a "surge" price.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why didn't you just pull over and drop him off at the curb? Then laugh and say....sorry, my vehicle is out of service due to a loose asshole.


Best!


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

10 dollars added for each ass rip


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

spent like an hour searching twitter for "Uber" and "Fart"....

hilarious.

sometimes I say to pax, "Well, no one farted! 5*'s!"


----------



## Dr Gelakeiwicz (Jul 22, 2014)

Quickest most direct cab ride I ever had was last year in Vegas. Got in the cab near Fremont St, opened the Bacon Farts app, and let one rip. Russian cab driver couldn't get me there fast enough on the most direct route. Quick, efficient and odorless - and tons of fun in an elevator as well.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


Did you one star his yuppie ass? Lol


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

Gosh, I love this place.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> You know where he lives, take a fat shit on his front porch. Problem solved. Leave your referral code tho


^^^^^^


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why didn't you just pull over and drop him off at the curb? Then laugh and say....sorry, my vehicle is out of service due to a loose asshole.


EXACTLY !!!

His ride in my car would have ended IMMEDIATLY.. For this massive disrespect he could even be happy if I didn't slapped his face.
I mean there is really nothing funny about this story (actually it's not even a story it's a experience of a fellow driver)

People please please please.. WHY are you so worried about your ratings ?
Pax like that one are messing around with us and I wouldn't have let him get away with it.

I wopuld even have gone a step further and waited right next to him until the "new driver" which he would have requested showed up and at least have warned him about that guy.
Hoping for solidarity like back in the years in the taxi business..

When we still had radio communication we would warn each other about pax like that to NOT give them a ride.
But today everybody is so desperate for money and getting 5Stars..

**** THOSE PEOPLE.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm still in bloodrush mode ..

Yeah, if no cars were behind me I would have pulled the brakes like for an emergencey stop so this idiot would hit his ******ed head on my headrest and while he was still confused I would have said 
OH MY GOD, did you see that little kid running over the street I almost hit him..
So glad nothing has happened..


----------



## Dr Gelakeiwicz (Jul 22, 2014)

These assholes have been around before y'all showed up. Here's a video of Travis back from in the day


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Re


thedarkstar said:


> These two guys in the 50's. One of them then says he needs to farts and does it. He then begins joking about it and if i will asses a cleaning fee on him.
> 
> I did not know how to handle the situation and contemplated throwing out the bastards.It was almost horrifying. As in seriously, this is not funny. This is NOT a city Bus. This is a private car.
> I dropped the idiot at his million dollar mansion. Not even a tip.


Remember... you are a worthless, servile, functionary. And a failure.

Try this response: "I find myself curiously aroused by your odor. Let's pull over, roll up the windows, lock the car doors, and turn up the heat."


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a febreeze bottle would relief the whole situation


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

stuber said:


> Re
> 
> Remember... you are a worthless, servile, functionary. And a failure.
> 
> Try this response: "I find myself curiously aroused by your odor. Let's pull over, roll up the windows, lock the car doors, and turn up the heat."


Rich people are sociopaths. Ppl forget this simple fact.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Rich people are sociopaths. Ppl forget this simple fact.


Unfortunately some of the rich are


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Rich people are sociopaths. Ppl forget this simple fact.


...and gassy.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

zMann said:


> Unfortunately some of the rich are


At a rate of 99.999999999999999999999999+%


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

stuber said:


> ...and gassy.


Only in poor ppls cars. He wouldn't have farted in Donald trumps car.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> At a rate of 99.999999999999999999999999+%


Maybe I'm lucky, I've had great experience and treated respectfully from rich people, few of them were disrespectful and demanding.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

zMann said:


> Maybe I'm lucky, I've had great experience and treated respectfully from rich people, few of them were disrespectful and demanding.


Do you know how to spot a socioapath? Charming very often but will fart in your car.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Do you know how to spot a socioapath? Charming very often but will fart in your car.


They might be something in your car is making them fart.)


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

zMann said:


> They might be something in your car is making them fart.)


That's probably what they were thinking: their butt haze was my fault.

Just glad farters didn't leave a methane stain.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

zMann said:


> They might be something in your car is making them fart.)


- 
Maybe the driver-


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Do you know how to spot a socioapath? Charming very often but will fart in your car.


It is too bad that you've had such negative experiences with wealthy people. Maybe they sense your prejudice and try to run ahead of your disdain wagon? In my lowliest jobs in life, up to now, where I work with wealthy peer to peer , and provide services for them with my husband's company; I've never had any significant negative experiences.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

)


----------



## furlonium (Mar 17, 2015)

Should have dropped them off in a nearby ghetto instead, and shouted "THESE GUYS HATE MINORITIES" as you drove off.


----------

